# Justice for Shanquella Robinson



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2022)

Be careful who you call your friends 









						The Shade Room on Instagram: "The family of #ShanquellaRobinson is speaking out after their daughter lost her life during a trip in Cabo with her friends. According to @WBTV, the 25-year-old’s parents were originally told that their daughter died of 
					

The Shade Room shared a post on Instagram: "The family of #ShanquellaRobinson is speaking out after their daughter lost her life during a trip in Cabo with her friends. According to @WBTV, the 25-year-old’s parents were originally told that their daughter died of alcohol poisoning. They later...




					www.instagram.com
				





Swipe

Swipe


----------



## AVNchick (Nov 19, 2022)

I've been following this for a few days. Thank goodness those dummies recorded their actions and the videos surfaced. Even with the autopsy report from Cabo listing Shanquella's injuries, I don't think this would be taken as seriously without those videos.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 19, 2022)

AVNchick said:


> I've been following this for a few days. Thank goodness those dummies recorded their actions and the videos surfaced. Even with the autopsy report from Cabo listing Shanquella's injuries, I don't think this would be taken as seriously without those videos.


Exactly! If they weren’t dumb enough to record it they would’ve probably gotten away with it. Thank goodness it was leaked! This poor girl didn’t even deserve any of this. May she RIP. This was definitely a wake up call to me to check my inner circle and trust my gut when it comes to jealousy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 20, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


That poor woman… not only to lose her daughter like that but to watch it happen on video? I don’t know how she can keep going. Wow…


----------



## Kitamita (Nov 20, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> Exactly! If they weren’t dumb enough to record it they would’ve probably gotten away with it. Thank goodness it was leaked! This poor girl didn’t even deserve any of this. May she RIP. This was definitely a wake up call to me to check my inner circle and trust my gut when it comes to jealousy.


We need to really listen to our gut feeling. I always try to be "nice" despite what my gut tells me and she is right every time... Every time I ignore it bites me in the butt. 


Shanquella Robinson was surrounded by fake friends, with no one in her corner, and no one stepped in to stop it.   I know there was negative energy in the air where she should've stepped out of the trip/group...  We need to listen to even the smallest ping of warning even if we lose out on money, a trip, or lose face with our supposed group of friends...

My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 20, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> We need to really listen to our gut feeling. I always try to be "nice" despite what my gut tells me and she is right every time... Every time I ignore it bites me in the butt.
> 
> 
> Shanquella Robinson was surrounded by fake friends, with no one in her corner, and no one stepped in to stop it.   I know there was negative energy in the air where she should've stepped out of the trip/group...  We need to listen to even the smallest ping of warning even if we lose out on money, a trip, or lose face with our supposed group of friends...
> ...


Yes yes and yes! Always trust your intuition.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 20, 2022)

Every single one of those frenemies need to go to jail.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm following this as closely as I dare (without watching the coverage/video cause it's potentially triggering), but have there been any arrests as yet?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 21, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm following this as closely as I dare (without watching the coverage/video cause it's potentially triggering), but have there been any arrests as yet?
> 
> View attachment 484547


I respectfully disagree with that one. I’m not saying Shanquilla was to blame for her own death but 2 things can both be true at once. It’s possible that Shanquilla didn’t trust her gut feelings about her so-called friends AND not be responsible for her death. It’s not this black and white issue this post is insinuating. I honestly think part of the problem was Shanquilla’s age: 25. At that age I too was globetrotting with my core group of friends. I didn’t trust my gut as much as I do now. My mom and other people pulled me aside to tell me that I had some frenemies in my midst but I didn’t believe it. I made excuses because I wasn’t ready to cut those people off. Eventually I did.

I find it EXTREMELY hard to believe that Shanquilla’s “friends” never displayed _*ANY*_ signs of hating her over the years. That it was all lovey dovey and peachy keen over the years. Yes I know no friendship is perfect and we’ll all have disagreements at one point. My point is If someone hates you enough to kill you, that level of hate would be hard to conceal. Their words and actions will betray them. That kind of energy can’t be concealed unless they’re highly trained, excellent actors and I doubt they are.

I don’t know why Shanquilla didn’t trust her intuition when it came to those people. Part of it was her age like I mentioned earlier. Another part could be her childhood, how she was raised or any trauma she might’ve suffered. I know for me growing up codependent played a role in not trusting myself. I don’t know Shanquilla’s life story. Maybe she was used to being in abusive relationships and thought those “friends” were a step above that. Maybe she was being gaslit by them. Maybe her mom and others tried to warn her but she didn’t listen. Who knows at this point? None of this means that she deserved to die though. We can have empathy for her and still learn from her possible mistakes. It’s not either/or.


----------



## Plushottie (Nov 21, 2022)

This story breaks my heart. I don’t blame her for her death as she didn’t kill herself and sometimes even if we try to pull away that can up the chaos. These people had such insecurities that they killed someone like you have to be a sick something something. My heart goes to her parents like thanksgiving is Thursday and this will be their first holiday wo their baby.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 22, 2022)

UPDATE: Shanquella Robinson Spent Hours With Doctor In Villa House Call Just Before Her Death Per Newly-Released Police Report
					

A police report notes a doctor treated Shanquella at the Mexican Villa she and her friends had been staying at, just hours before her death.




					theshaderoom.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes!!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 24, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I'm following this as closely as I dare (without watching the coverage/video cause it's potentially triggering), but have there been any arrests as yet?
> 
> View attachment 484547


This isn't victim blaming. It's advice. It's guidance. You can't call just anybody a friend. You can't travel with just anybody. People kill me with this "stop victim blaming, stop shaming people" mess. It's almost like people would rather see someone stay oblivious, unaware and in danger instead of talking to them about warning signs and self preservation.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 24, 2022)

Let’s hope so.









						on Instagram: "Row row row ya ✌"
					

shared a post on Instagram: "Row row row ya ✌". Follow their account to see 9653 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## awhyley (Nov 25, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I respectfully disagree with that one. I’m not saying Shanquilla was to blame for her own death but 2 things can both be true at once. It’s possible that Shanquilla didn’t trust her gut feelings about her so-called friends AND not be responsible for her death. It’s not this black and white issue this post is insinuating. I honestly think part of the problem was Shanquilla’s age: 25. At that age I too was globetrotting with my core group of friends. I didn’t trust my gut as much as I do now. My mom and other people pulled me aside to tell me that I had some frenemies in my midst but I didn’t believe it. I made excuses because I wasn’t ready to cut those people off. Eventually I did.
> 
> I find it EXTREMELY hard to believe that Shanquilla’s “friends” never displayed _*ANY*_ signs of hating her over the years. That it was all lovey dovey and peachy keen over the years. Yes I know no friendship is perfect and we’ll all have disagreements at one point. My point is If someone hates you enough to kill you, that level of hate would be hard to conceal. Their words and actions will betray them. That kind of energy can’t be concealed unless they’re highly trained, excellent actors and I doubt they are.
> 
> I don’t know why Shanquilla didn’t trust her intuition when it came to those people. Part of it was her age like I mentioned earlier. Another part could be her childhood, how she was raised or any trauma she might’ve suffered. I know for me growing up codependent played a role in not trusting myself. I don’t know Shanquilla’s life story. Maybe she was used to being in abusive relationships and thought those “friends” were a step above that. Maybe she was being gaslit by them. Maybe her mom and others tried to warn her but she didn’t listen. Who knows at this point? None of this means that she deserved to die though. We can have empathy for her and still learn from her possible mistakes. It’s not either/or.





LivingInPeace said:


> This isn't victim blaming. It's advice. It's guidance. You can't call just anybody a friend. You can't travel with just anybody. People kill me with this "stop victim blaming, stop shaming people" mess. It's almost like people would rather see someone stay oblivious, unaware and in danger instead of talking to them about warning signs and self preservation.



I understand both your points of view, however, there are many out there who aren't thinking as deeply and are resigned to lay the blame at her feet.  I'm sure that the friends displayed the 'red flags' that Ms. Robinson ignored.  However, we've all been there, trying to get people to like us, (in her case, at her own detriment).  There are just so many cases where people just start laying into the victim, "she shouldn't have done this" or "she shouldn't have done that" where their actual suffering gets diminished, which burns me up.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 25, 2022)

awhyley said:


> I understand both your points of view, however, there are many out there who aren't thinking as deeply and are resigned to lay the blame at her feet.  I'm sure that the friends displayed the 'red flags' that Ms. Robinson ignored.  However, we've all been there, trying to get people to like us, (in her case, at her own detriment).  There are just so many cases where people just start laying into the victim, "she shouldn't have done this" or "she shouldn't have done that" where their actual suffering gets diminished, which burns me up.


I understand. I would like there to be somewhere on Michelle Obama’s internet where we can have discussions that go beyond, “That’s so sad.” “”Thoughts and prayers.”  “This is black.” “”This is white.” “This is up.” “This is down.” This forum used to be a place to have deep discussions. Is there still a way to talk in a thread where people can have opinions about the entirety of the issue instead of everything being surface level?


----------



## Seattle Slew (Dec 4, 2022)

So, who are the people who did this? Does anyone know why? The dude filming should be extradited too. All of them but he actually filmed it. And wonder how the video got circulated. This reminds me of that case where a Clark Atlanta student was killed by her roommate.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Dec 4, 2022)

This was a good summary


----------



## Ayesha81 (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm terribly sad about this.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 6, 2022)

Apparently the Cabo 6 are on the run! https://omny.fm/shows/crime-stories...nZEyQGBrw1JdPO4KD79xOfMwGefhtj_T_jF7SSCkDSVy4


----------



## Ayesha81 (Dec 7, 2022)

They set her up they knew they led her to Mexico to beat her to death in 24 hours after arriving in Mexico.  She didnt fight back she knew didnt stand  a chance cause the  frienemy  was really man (trans) beating on her. Wicked and evil


----------



## AVNchick (Dec 7, 2022)

Ayesha81 said:


> They set her up they knew they led her to Mexico to beat her to death in 24 hours after arriving in Mexico.  She didnt fight back she knew didnt stand  a chance cause the  frienemy  was really man (trans) beating on her. Wicked and evil


This was definitely premeditated. However, the girl shown in the video beating on Shanquella was born a woman  She has children.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 7, 2022)

AVNchick said:


> This was definitely premeditated. However, the girl shown in the video beating on Shanquella was born a woman  She has children.


I thought Wenter Donovan was trans.


----------



## AVNchick (Dec 8, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I thought Wenter Donovan was trans.


Ooohh. I thought the previous poster was referring to  Deajhanae Jackson since she was in the video. Hadn't heard that about the Wenter chick.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 8, 2022)

AVNchick said:


> Ooohh. I thought the previous poster was referring to  Deajhanae Jackson since she was in the video. Hadn't heard that about the Wenter chick.


She was indeed referring to Dahjhanae. so you’re right. I’m talking about Wenter Donovan because “she” body slammed Shanquilla and picked her up by the throat and finished her off. Women don’t typically fight like that. That’s why I think Wenter is a man.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 8, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> She was indeed referring to Dahjhanae. so you’re right. I’m talking about Wenter Donovan because “she” body slammed Shanquilla and picked her up by the throat and finished her off. Women don’t typically fight like that. That’s why I think Wenter is a man.


Is there another video showing this assault?
I hope so only for proof to throw all of them in jail.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 8, 2022)

SpiritJunkie said:


> Is there another video showing this assault?
> I hope so only for proof to throw all of them in jail.


I think there’s 3 altogether. I haven’t watched any of them.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 9, 2022)

caribeandiva said:


> I think there’s 3 altogether. I haven’t watched any of them.


I’m scared to watch the video…I can’t. This is beyond tragic. Lock dem up!!!!


----------

